# How to get best value on leather boots.



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,

For those of you who have seen my money diary, you'll know I'm trying to be frugal these days. Having said that, I need black leather boots for work in the winter. I wear black dress shoes all other times of the year. Last year, I bought a pair of fake leather boots for $70, and they were falling apart after one winter. I know a lot of people who have owned Blundstones for 5-10 years, and they are like new. The downside being that they are $225 or more, depending on which boot you get. Thoughts?


----------



## Synergy (Mar 18, 2013)

I've had good luck with Dr Martens - boots and shoes. They are very comfortable, look good and last a long time. They have different soles for different conditions and also have safety footwear. I'm well over 15 years on my winter boots. If you take care of the leather they will last a long time. They are also expensive but you'll spend way less over time. That should pass the frugal test....


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted.


----------



## Prairie Guy (Oct 30, 2018)

I used to buy $15 - $20 straw hats that only lasted a year or two. What a waste of money. Then I paid $70 for an Outback canvas hat that will probably last a decade or more...per year it's a far better value. And it looks better too.

Are there any outlet malls near you? I discovered outlet malls on a trip a couple years ago and now I buy almost all my clothing and runners from them. Some examples are 2 pairs of Asics running shoes for $50 US that cost $90 a pair in Canada, name brand Dri-Fit T-shorts for $8 - $10. Jeans for $15 - $20. I bought a leather jacket a couple years ago for $350 and 6 months later saw the same one in an outlet mall for $90. And so on.


----------



## nobleea (Oct 11, 2013)

I am not very kind to my footwear. I'll usually grab the first pair I can reach at home, regardless of what I'm doing (shoveling snow, going shopping, work, etc). I do get free CSA boots through work, but they have to be high ankle, so I never wear them unless I need to.
The last few years, I've been getting my footwear at Mark's. The last pair I had I bought about 2 years ago. I am retiring them because the leather is all scuffed and scratched, but had I taken better care of them, they'd be fine to use for a couple more years. I bought a couple new pairs of footwear from MArk's to replace. On sale I think they were $115 total. One pair of leather rockports and one pair of MArk's house brand that are mostly leather.

I understand the value in buying more expensive items that last longer, but I also know that I am not the person to take care of them to benefit from the longer life. At least for shoes.


----------



## agent99 (Sep 11, 2013)

When I saw Fisherman and boots in same post, first thing I thought of was rubber galoshes/gumboots/wellies 

There was a time when I had to have leather safety boots to visit plants. I bought those from Safety gear store. They lasted for years, but then I didn't wear them often. Nowadays, we leave before it snows


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm also planning to do some boot shopping at Mark's.

I want to get some trail hiking kind of shoes/boots, relatively light boots that are almost shoes, but I need them to be water proof and have a great grip. I do a lot of forest walking and hiking and previously had some excellent Columbia brand boots for this purpose.

MEC and Mark's are the only two places that come to mind. I've asked a few guys who are outdoorsy and they have said Mark's had the kind of boots they were looking for.

That being said, I am not a person to cut corners and buy cheap shoes. I do a ton of walking, and it's one of the main things that keeps me healthy and fit. My family has a history of foot problems and if I have to spend an extra $50 to get really comfortable shoes, I will do it. With the amount of walking I do, I will wear through sneakers and boots in about a year, sometimes less.

It's worth the money. I also strongly recommend looking at the over the counter foot orthotics you can buy for around $60 a pair, the kind they sell for runners. I used to have chronic foot pain but once I bought new shoes with great cushioning, plus the orthotics (which you just cut down to size), my foot pain went away completely. Now I can walk about 2x as much as I normally do, with no pain.

The cushioning of shoes wears out over time and you will just need new shoes. If you are a heavy daily walker, you can easily wear out shoes in a year or less. They will not have any visible indication of this, but the cushioning wears out.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I'm also planning to do some boot shopping at Mark's.
> 
> I want to get some trail hiking kind of shoes/boots, relatively light boots that are almost shoes, but I need them to be water proof and have a great grip. I do a lot of forest walking and hiking and previously had some excellent Columbia brand boots for this purpose.
> 
> ...


From MEC buy Zamberlan Vioz GT gore-tex back packing boots. Wear 2 pair of socks, silk socks inside gore-tex sock use Gore-tex gaiters if walking through water higher then boot top. Use dubbin or similar product on the leather to keep the leather soft. Apply dubbin as needed & be sure to use it. Just checked MEC Zamberlan might sell a better boot then the one I purchased about 12 years ago They were an amazing boot


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Fisherman30 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> For those of you who have seen my money diary, you'll know I'm trying to be frugal these days. Having said that, I need black leather boots for work in the winter. I wear black dress shoes all other times of the year. Last year, I bought a pair of fake leather boots for $70, and they were falling apart after one winter. I know a lot of people who have owned Blundstones for 5-10 years, and they are like new. The downside being that they are $225 or more, depending on which boot you get. Thoughts?


 For winter boots I would consider rubber lower, leather upper esp if slushy I would just get a pair of Sorrels @ Costco if they still sell them.

Off topic a bit, The kirkland running shoes @ Costco are a very good buy. I call them running shoes they might be labeled athletic shoes though product only stocked in the spring & sells out fast


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks lonewolf


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

lonewolf :) said:


> Off topic a bit, The kirkland running shoes @ Costco are a very good buy. I call them running shoes they might be labeled athletic shoes though product only stocked in the spring & sells out fast


The white color one...I got one this year for $9.97 whereas the regular price is $29.99.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

james4beach said:


> I'm also planning to do some boot shopping at Mark's.
> 
> I want to get some trail hiking kind of shoes/boots, relatively light boots that are almost shoes, but I need them to be water proof and have a great grip. I do a lot of forest walking and hiking and previously had some excellent Columbia brand boots for this purpose.
> 
> MEC and Mark's are the only two places that come to mind. I've asked a few guys who are outdoorsy and they have said Mark's had the kind of boots they were looking for.


I follow some long distance hikers/travellers and they all seem to come to the conclusion that lightweight and breathable is key. Waterproofing works against those and it's also impossible because water can always get in the large hole for your legs - then you need gaitors and you're just adding weight for little gain as breathable lighweight shoes will dry out faster. Check out Altra - they look funny with the wider toe box but have become all the rage. Like you said these don't last but the value/comfort is there. I use Saucony trail shoes on established trails but I do still prefer my goretex boots and goretex gaitors if I'll be bushwhacking.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

scorpion_ca said:


> The white color one...I got one this year for $9.97 whereas the regular price is $29.99.


 Yes, Scorpion you got an amazing deal. I think people buy the shoe then sell them on E bay with a huge mark up. If they do not sell all of them no problem just return them to Costco. Kirkland is Costco's brand yet can find them new on E bay. Last year I seen a lady with a cart full of the shoes going through the checkout.

I put the Dr Scholls custom orthotics in the shoe I purchased from Costco which goes well with the memory foam sole.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

Unfortunately, I always ultimately end up with Merrell brand. Expensive but have never had them disappoint.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

james4beach said:


> I'm also planning to do some boot shopping at Mark's.
> 
> I want to get some trail hiking kind of shoes/boots, relatively light boots that are almost shoes, but I need them to be water proof and have a great grip. I do a lot of forest walking and hiking and previously had some excellent Columbia brand boots for this purpose.
> 
> ...


Having just returned from a week of hiking in the Swiss Alps james4beach, I have a story to tell. I was wearing a pair of Lowa trekking shoes on our hikes and on our fifth day. we were returning into Davos from an easy walk (5km) around the little local lake. As we got to about a 1/4 km. from the end and with the bus stop into town nearly in sight, I suddenly felt something wrong with my right shoe. I looked down to find the sole was separating from the upper. The left shoe also showed it was beginning to separate. As I continued to walk, the right sole literally came completely detached!!! When we got to the bus stop, I was carrying the sole in my hand and a few people waiting at the bus stop were all amused to see my predicament. 

We got on the bus into town and off at a stop right next to an outdoor store of which there are at least a dozen in Davos, where I bought a new pair. The staff in the store were amazed to see how the sole had cleanly detached from the shoe. No one had ever seen this before, nor had I in over 50 years of hiking/backpacking. Obviously, the adhesive had somehow all failed at the same time. I suspect something in regards to the temperature/pressure in the aircraft's luggage hold on the trip over to be the culprit. I can't think of any other explanation and in fact intend to contact Lowa and ask them for their thoughts on it. It doesn't take much imagination to realize how different the ending could have been if I had been up a mountain at the time of this failure. I could have been in serious trouble.

Note to self: Add some duct tape and super glue to hiking pack essentials.

Moving on to hiking boots/shoes in general, I own half a dozen pairs. Each intended for different conditions. There is no 'one size fits all' in that regard really and any attempt to find a 'crossover' that does simply means compromise in some way. I have a very light pair of non-waterproof Merrel 'trail shoes' that I wear on 'city trails' in the summer. They are fine for relatively short walks and far more breathable. I am a Goretex fan but recognize that while 'breathable', they are not as breathable as not waterproof mesh trail shoes.

A word on types of hiking footwear. Most people tend to think of hiking 'boots'. Hiking 'shoes' have been around for far less time and in Europe, you will find most people still cling to traditional above the ankle, all leather hiking boots' for all uses. They will grudgingly admit there is something called 'trekking shoes' but they are only acceptable at low altitude (no chance of encountering snow/ice) and city walking paths. Some makers refer to 'trail shoes' which is the same thing really and here in N. America you will see some referred to as 'hiking shoes'. 

The only basic differences in these shoes are in whether or not they are all leather or leather and mesh combined, with better breathability and whether or not they are waterproof using Goretex or some other (most equally as good these days) makers own version of a waterproof membrane liner. However, since these differences do exist, that means that which you choose should depend on what type of hiking you will be doing. That's why on a summer's day, I will not choose to wear a waterproof shoe since it will not be as breathable and will also be slightly heavier.

That brings me to what factors should be considered. There are 3 factors you need to consider. Weight, breathability and support. Experienced backpackers learn the rule that 'one pound on your feet equals 5 pounds on your back'. What that refers to is that it takes as much energy to lift your feet with an extra pound of footwear on them as it does to carry an extra 5 pounds on your back. Here's one article that talks about it. https://mtntactical.com/knowledge/1...unds on your,the U.S. Army Research Institute.

So lighter is better. As LONG as they are equal to the task you are asking them to do. Ironically, it was New Balance, the running shoe company who recognized this and revolutionized hiking/backpacking footwear with a shoe that Lou Whittaker used on Mt. Everest in 1982 and 1984. https://www.newbalance.com/rainier-boots/

I bought my first pair around 1989 I think, the same as the pair he is wearing in the photo on the link. Mostly brown leather with some blue mesh for breathability. Going from a 5-6 lb. pair of leather boots to these 2 lb. lightweight boots while carrying a full 30 lb. backpack was like floating on air. Now there are countless quality makes available but even so, I still compare the weight of one pair vs. another. I still want the lightest I can get without compromising quality. That means no Goretex if not needed for example. Everything weighs something.

Breathability is something people also don't pay enough attention to. Hot feet mean sweaty feet and sweaty feet mean blisters. For example, my wife has a nice pair of all leather hiking shoes that she has worn for several years. They are great on hiking trails in the Alps at altitude where the temperatures tend to be cooler obviously but become too hot at lower levels. She likes the abrasion resistance of the leather on rough, rocky trails and is willing to put up with them weighing perhaps half a pound more. They also have a firmer sole so that you don't feel stones under your feet as much as you would with a lighter sole.

Support becomes a factor when you start carrying more weight in your pack and when you start going 'off trail' where the walking becomes more uneven etc. and ankle support becomes more important. That's when you start looking at something that goes above the ankle as in a boot rather than a shoe. These can also be lightweight though rather than heavy all leather boots. The NB Whittaker used is an example of a lightweight hiking boot rather than a shoe. Again, these days there are many quality brands out there.

I only buy hiking boots and shoes at outdoor stores and would never consider Mark's as a place to buy although they may now stock some for general use I guess. I'm more concerned about choice in regard to fit though and don't imagine Mark's would carry enough variety to choose from. You will need an outdoor store like MEC for that. Not all footwear fits the same and I usually try on at least 3-6 different makes and models when buying. Every maker uses a different 'last' when making their boots and your foot will like one better than another. Also, women's 'lasts' are different from men's. Most makers use only men's lasts but a few such as Hi-Tec use a woman's last for their women's footwear. Women should make a point of finding out. https://hikinglady.com/hiking/are-mens-hiking-boots-different-from-womens-hiking-boots/

Which are the best for any individual on any given day will differ and that's why I own half a dozen pair, all different for different days. https://www.cleverhiker.com/footwear

By the way, having just had to buy a new pair thanks to my sole failure last week, I was converted to a new type of lacing. One of the advantages to buying in a store in a place like Davos, Switzerland is that you are in a place where basically everyone does a lot of hiking in all conditions and as a result, the store 'clerk' is far more knowledgeable than you are likely to find in even outdoor stores in Canada. Certainly far more knowledgeable than you will find in a Mark's store. 

The clerk who helped me pick my new shoes got me to try some with 'speed lacing'. There are several different types depending on the maker but having thought they were a 'gimmick' I have become converted very quickly. Here is what I ended up buying and you will see the laces. https://www.lowaboots.com/mens/all-terrain-sport/aerox-gtx-lo-surround-graphite-red

They feel like a thin nylon string but with a core that makes them somewhat 'bendable'. To do them up, you just insert a finger in the 'pull', pull them tight and slide a retainer down to hold them in place. Then you lift a little elastic band lower down and slip the excess under it. Pause the video around 51 seconds and you can kinda see what I mean.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Another word on 'frugal'. Frugal is not a synonym of CHEAP. Frugal means paying as low a price as possible for what you NEED. So a pair of shoes that will last 10 years but cost $200 are more 'frugal' than buying a pair a year at $21 dollars a pair. Almost always, buying quality will be more frugal than buying cheap. 

Now getting a quality product on sale, that of course, is perfectly acceptable. As it is the end of the summer hiking season in the Alps and near the beginning of the winter skiiing season, all the hiking gear in the stores during our trip last week was on sale. I got a nice 20% discount on my new hiking shoes. It's often 'frugal' to buy out of season.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> MEC and Mark's are the only two places that come to mind.


Check out Cabela's as well, they carry some good brand names.


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

If you are in a location where there is Sail, have a look.

https://www.sail.ca/en/footwear


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

gardner said:


> If you are in a location where there is Sail, have a look.
> 
> https://www.sail.ca/en/footwear


Sail is a fine retailer for many things including hiking gear gardner. The problem I find with many retailers though is they fail to have knowledgeable staff which of course means that the buyer has to have enough knowledge to choose without any input from an 'expert' to guide them. 

It used to be that outdoor stores were staffed by people who spent their own free time in the outdoors. They tended to be smaller non-chain stores. But nowadays, finding such a store and a knowledgeable person to help you with decisions is harder and harder to do. While you can learn some things thanks to Google etc. there is a limit to how informed you can make yourself without experience.

If you want to get the best advice, the best way is to seek out smaller independent retailers where all the staff are knowledgeable. Stores like Mountain Crossing on the Appalachian Trail where ALL the employees are themselves 'through-hikers' who have completed the 3500 km. trail from Georgia to Maine. It is not at all uncommon for them to spend as much as 4 hours with a customer helping them refine their gear load. Try to imagine getting that kind of knowledgeable help and attention in a chain store. 
https://www.backpacker.com/stories/pack-man-the-appalachian-trail-guru

I'm not suggesting everyone who just wants to buy a pair of hiking shoes to do some casual walks along trails in the woods should expect that or that they need that but the more you walk, the more you should be tending in that direction. Buying a pair of hiking boots/shoes from a clerk with no knowledge or heaven forbid, simply ordering online, is never gonna get you the best footwear for you as an individual.

I always use the 'Columbo approach' when checking out a new store and staff. Ask some simple questions for which you already know the answers and see what they say. If it is obvious they have no knowledge, go elsewhere. In other words, interview the staff, it is more important than how 'glitzy' the store looks or even how much choice they offer you.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

scorpion_ca said:


> The white color one...I got one this year for $9.97 whereas the regular price is $29.99.


....yes, but how much was the other one???.....:GB_bonesrock:


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks everyone! I decided I'm going to buy Blundstones....The reason for not going with a more outdoorsy boot is just that I need plain black leather boots for work. I can't wear hiking boots etc...They have to be something that looks acceptable with business attire. Going to wait till next month to buy them, since I didn't budget for it this month.


----------



## SW20 MR2 (Dec 18, 2010)

This year I started getting into higher quality shoes that can be re-soled. Some of the boot brands that get mentioned are Red Wing, Viberg, and Canada West. They will all cost you at least $300 a pair (Vibergs being closer to $1000).


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## MK7GTI (Mar 4, 2019)

Thursday Boot Co. out of New York. Absolutely worth every penny.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Cheapness prevailed lol....I found a reputable cobbler and got my existing leather boots fixed as good as new for $50.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

don't know where to stick this frugal tip so i'll stick it here since it involves footwear

if you walk or run outside a lot in winter & your ville has ice storms or slippery icy streets from time to time, you've probably noticed that some folks buy ice cleats to attach to the soles of their boots

a frugal technique is to take some older boots - not your best fashion gear - & screw a few 1/2 inch hex-head screws around the perimeter of the soles (obviously don't install where your heels & toe pads hit the ground, just around the perimeters).

this'll cost pennies or nothing if you have a few screws on hand. It'll keep you safer on icy winter streets. You wouldn't want to walk into anybody's house wearing these boots but i think they'd be OK in supermarkets, big stores & banks.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I've thought of trying that. The streets here have been extremely icy for the last while.

On a related topic, I mentioned earlier that I previously owned some Columbia hiking shoes. These are not "boots" but closer to walking and running shoes. Very light, suitable for a range of temperatures, in my experience from -5 C and all the way up, water proof, great for hiking on all kinds of terrain. I find them very comfortable and they are light. Ideal for walking in the forest, wet terrain, or in the rain.

However I have been wearing them at mild negative temperatures, walking on snowy paths. For such a light shoe they are surprisingly rugged.

I paid much more than this, but SportChek appears to carry them: https://www.sportchek.ca/brands/columbia/peakfreak.html


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Two pair of leather boots 
A: nice goretex liner hikers that are over 25 year old now. Coat with the stuff mec recommends for them after a brushing last years salt out first. Resoled once, restitched at shoe maker almost completely 3 times. Finally the foot bed split- so in the market 'again'.

B; Leather safety boots. Dubbin coat them about three times a year, and they get worn about 7 days a month on site inspections. Typically good for 5 years, even though work will pay $100 towards these every 2 years. Pair with good mostly wool socks, and a spare pair changed into mid-day if I have not been moving enough to pump fresh air under my sole, Watch Marks for good sock on sale - Good socks -they are worth it, and better when on sale.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Yes, good socks are very important!

People have different preferences (and different footwear) so you have to experiment and find one that works for you. I walk and hike a lot, and personally I enjoy thick, partly cotton socks. Main thing I look for is thickness and padding around the foot.

I've had excellent results with these, really love them:
https://www.underarmour.com/en-us/ua-charged-cotton-20-crew/pid1298746

76% Cotton/22% Polyester/2% Spandex ... but note, this is an engineered, modified cotton

I've worn these in both hot and cold weather, hiked all day in them (5+ hours walking) and also used them for long travel (24+ hours, mostly in airplanes) and they keep my feet in great shape. I like the flexible use of them in all kinds of weather and conditions. I want more, can't remember where I got these.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Some of the best boots I ever had, certainly the best value for money were a pair of army boots from a surplus store for $10. They had hundreds of pairs, the ones I picked were like brand new but had a small gash in one upper that looked like it was done with a knife. Fixed it with some Barge cement and a patch on the inside. I wore them as work boots for years.


----------



## Wealthy1Day (Aug 30, 2009)

Fisherman30 said:


> Thanks everyone! I decided I'm going to buy Blundstones....The reason for not going with a more outdoorsy boot is just that I need plain black leather boots for work. I can't wear hiking boots etc...They have to be something that looks acceptable with business attire. Going to wait till next month to buy them, since I didn't budget for it this month.


Glad you ended up getting your existing boots fixed and hopefully they last for many years to come! What Blundstones did you have in mind? Reason I ask is that they typically are casual and outdoorsy more so than dressy. Someone mentioned Thursday Boots which are well made and a great value but I'd still consider them casual. What type of business attire do you wear? It appears that most in this thread have focused on casual/hiking boots. But none would go well with a suit.


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

if you can, get some other boots to let the primary pair dry and they will last longer. 

I used the walk past a custom natural leather shoe maker on my way to uni. He only sold his custom shoes as two pairs. I asked one day, and he said one pair of his shoes worn every day usually lasted a year. Two pairs worn alternate days would last at least four years except they likely needed some resoling along the way, since the leather could dry on alternate days.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

For leather boots, I currently have Scarpa Kailash Plus GTX (from MEC), Irish Setter Wingshooter 808 (specialty store) and Merrel Vego (SAIL). All good boots. They see lots of use, but I treat/condition them as needed to keep them going as long as possible.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

lonewolf :) said:


> Off topic a bit, The kirkland running shoes @ Costco are a very good buy. I call them running shoes they might be labeled athletic shoes though product only stocked in the spring & sells out fast


wolf - can you provide any more info. on these? is there just "1" kirkland shoe? how much are they etc.?


----------



## scorpion_ca (Nov 3, 2014)

jargey3000 said:


> wolf - can you provide any more info. on these? is there just "1" kirkland shoe? how much are they etc.?


I haven't seen it at Costco this year. You can get Fila or Reebok running shoes for $30 once it's on sale.


----------



## Plugging Along (Jan 3, 2011)

jargey3000 said:


> wolf - can you provide any more info. on these? is there just "1" kirkland shoe? how much are they etc.?


Kirkland is just the Costco brand of Shoes. Usually each season, Kirkland will come out with their brand of a popular basic style. In the winter, they had ’UGG’ like suede boots, and slippers this year. Usually in the spring or back to school they may have a runner. Theh don’t always have them as often they get a style or two of a brand name. the best time for sneakers is around back to school summer for in the store. They also go down in Price at the end of the season, but only have really small or big sizes. Online, Costco usually has sneakers a aI le year round. Right now, no Kirkland, but other good deals. In fact, you can get a deal for 25% off if you buy 5 or more clothing/shoe items. I will buy more than one size as mh kids are in between and return [in store) what I don’t use. 

costco has really cheap prices for the shoes, but the selection is limited. If you find what you want, you should just get it. They had the Blundstone hiking boots a few months ago from $190 -25% if you bought enough items, apparently that is a good deal. I picked up a some cool addidas for my teen that were on for $30, apparently sport check had the exact same one on sale for $70.

i always check Costco/ on line first just to see if they have something close.


----------



## Gator13 (Jan 5, 2020)

Russell Moccasin in Wisconsin makes good quality boots.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

Ok, I'm reviving this thread, as I am now totally over wearing my cheap, repaired, low quality boots in Winnipeg winters. Any updates on good, durable brands I should consider? I've heard from many people recently that both Blundstone and Doc Martens have both outsourced production to China, largely at the expense of quality. I've heard redbacks are very high quality, handmade in Australia, and roughly the same price as Blundstones. Thoughts?


----------



## gardner (Feb 13, 2014)

Fisherman30 said:


> in Winnipeg


Canada West Shoe Manufacturing,
1250 Fife St, Winnipeg, MB R2X 2N6






Men's WM. Moorby | Canada West Boots







www.canadawestboots.com





Quality boots made in your own town.


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

gardner said:


> Canada West Shoe Manufacturing,
> 1250 Fife St, Winnipeg, MB R2X 2N6
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Fisherman30 (Dec 5, 2018)

gardner said:


> Canada West Shoe Manufacturing,
> 1250 Fife St, Winnipeg, MB R2X 2N6
> 
> 
> ...



I actually found a boot they make similar to Blundstones for $175, but appear to be higher quality than Blundstones, and as you said, made in Winnipeg. Think I'll pick up a pair today.


----------

